# Batterie de mon macbook pro 2010



## new in mac (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, j'ai été chercher hier mon nouveau macbook pro.
Je l'allume et vois que la batterie et à 100%, donc je décide de la vider pour la recharger à fond et donc la calibrer.
aujourd'hui, je vois que la batterie est pleine, mais au bout de 10 minutes, elle ne montre plus 9h mais 5h30 de charge.
J'ai fait une fausse manipulation ou est-ce une anomalie?
Que me conseillez-vous de faire?

En vous remerciant d'avance, bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Ben tout dépend quel application été lancée à ce moment ..
Il ne faut pas trop ce fier au temps affiché .. car bon les 10H d'autonomie c'est juste le wifi avec une luminosité presque à 0 barre et de la navigation internet sans aucune autre application qui tourne en arrière plan


----------



## new in mac (24 Avril 2010)

Ah ok, merci.


----------



## AltS (28 Avril 2010)

Je suis comme toi j'ai acheté un Macbook Pro 13' 2010, je l'allume 80% de charge, je décide de vider la batterie et de le recharger, là déjà chose étrange arrivé à 0% de charge l'ordi s'éteint, pas de mise en veille, ni de petite diode blanche en façade.

Puis une fois rechargé à 100% + 2H je l'allume et me cale sur internet en wifi (safari ouvert et rien d'autre, luminosité à 75%) il aura tenu 4h - 4h30 on est bien loin des 10h annoncés ! 

Alors pensez vous que la batterie est un problème (extinction sans veille) ? Ou est ce normal sur ces modèles, ce que me dit le monsieur de l'Apple Care...


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2010)

Deux remarques :

Le wifi consomme pas mal d'énergie, voir beaucoup si le signal rencontre des obstacles.

Ne pas oublier de procéder à un calibrage en règle. Je pense notamment aux cinq heures sans activité.


----------



## guil (28 Avril 2010)

J'ai le même problème que vous je me demande si ce n'est pas le fait d'avoir vider la batterie directement.
50 % d'autonomie perdue ce serait gros tout de même..


----------



## AltS (28 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Je pense notamment aux cinq heures sans activité.



Pour ma part respecter parfaitement, et deux fois d'affilés des calibrage dans les règles...


----------



## liocec (21 Mai 2010)

Après de nombreux essais en configuration minima sur un mac pro i5 15" (écran au plus bas, sans luminosité clavier, sans bluetooth, wifi à 50 cm, sans iTunes, juste Safari), je note une autonomie de 6h à 6h30 maxi.
La consommation à vide est d'environ 800 mA/h soit une autonomie de 8h45 maxi.
Plusieurs raisons pour une autonomie inférieure : 
1. Si on utilise Safari avec du Flash, la consommation s'alourdie très fortement (+50% environ).
2. Si on est à température ambiante 25°C, la ventilation est assez active (même si inaudible). 
3. Si on utilise un antivirus ou tout autre logiciel en arrière plan (ex: iTunes, c'est 100 mA même réduit).
Résultat, on consomme entre 850 et 1250 mA/h permanent en utilisation légère et l'autonomie n'est que de 6 à 6h30.
Sur ce coup là, Apple a légère bluffé, ils ont mis l'appareil en situation très particulière pour obtenir leur 8 à 9h, mais dans la réalité 7 heures doit être un grand maximum.


----------



## Jeromac (21 Mai 2010)

liocec a dit:


> Après de nombreux essais en configuration minima sur un mac pro i5 15" (écran au plus bas, sans luminosité clavier, sans bluetooth, wifi à 50 cm, sans iTunes, juste Safari), je note une autonomie de 6h à 6h30 maxi.
> La consommation à vide est d'environ 800 mA/h soit une autonomie de 8h45 maxi.
> Plusieurs raisons pour une autonomie inférieure :
> 1. Si on utilise Safari avec du Flash, la consommation s'alourdie très fortement (+50% environ).
> ...



Je pense qu'avec une batterie neuve et parfaitement calibré, en se limitant à Safari (sans Flash) et Mail, avec une luminosité à 20%, on atteint les 8h.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Mai 2010)

Le calibrage ne fait qu'améliorer la précision de l'estimation du temps restant, ça ne fait pas évoluer la capacité réelle de la batterie... Ne pas le faire n'a aucun impact sur la capacité.

Par contre, attention à ceux qui flirtent avec le vidage total de la batterie, l'ordinateur est censé s'arrêter avant et laisser un peu de jus. Mais s'il ne le fait pas ou que vous ne le mettez pas à recharger suffisamment tôt (même éteint, la batterie se vide. Très lentement, mais elle se vide...), la batterie peut se retrouver vide et la conséquence, il me semble, est une perte de capacité comprise entre 20 % et 100 % de la capacité initiale.


----------



## toto160 (21 Mai 2010)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Le calibrage ne fait qu'améliorer la précision de l'estimation du temps restant, ça ne fait pas évoluer la capacité réelle de la batterie... Ne pas le faire n'a aucun impact sur la capacité.



Archis faux.


_"La batterie doit être recalibrée de temps en temps pour garder à l&#8217;écran un affichage précis du temps et du pourcentage de batterie restants, et pour que la batterie continue de fonctionner avec une efficacité maximale. "_ 

source: *http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR*

Tout le monde sait qu'il faut faire de temps en temps des cycles complets à une batterie, quelle qu'elle soit, afin d'obtenir les performances maximal de celle-ci.


----------



## Jeromac (22 Mai 2010)

Boris 41 n'a pas tort.

Par contre, une batterie de pleine capacité qui est mal reconnue ne sert pas à grand chose 

Concernant le vidage de la batterie, la gestion m'a l'air pas mal conçu sous Mac OS X. Pour s'approcher dangereusement du 0%, il faut s'amuser un certain temps à rallumer l'ordinateur après son extinction automatique. D'ailleurs, je ne sais même pas si c'est possible de le faire lorsque le Mac détecte que la charge se situe sous un certain seuil ?

Après, il a également raison sur un point : ne laissez pas vos batteries vides dans un coin. Vu qu'avec le temps, et ce même sans être utilisée, elles finissent par se vider, elles passeraient inévitablement sous le feuil fatidique, ce qui les endommageraient. 

Du moins sur les lithium-ion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h59 ----------




toto160 a dit:


> Archis faux.
> 
> 
> _"La batterie doit être recalibrée de temps en temps pour garder à lécran un affichage précis du temps et du pourcentage de batterie restants, et pour que la batterie continue de fonctionner avec une efficacité maximale. "_
> ...



Ce qu'ils disent, en vérité, c'est que Mac OS X nous dise : "la batterie est presque vide" et d'attendre que le Mac s'éteigne.

Mais à ce moment là, la batterie n'est pas vide, autrement Mac OS X n'aurait pas l'énergie nécessaire pour lancer le programme de mise à l'arrêt.

Même quand la batterie est vide, elle ne l'est pas. C'est pour ça qu'elle ne doit jamais l'être. Mac OS X veille à arrêter le fonctionnement de la machine bien avant que la batterie soit vide.


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Mai 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Archis faux.
> 
> 
> _"La batterie doit être recalibrée de temps en temps pour garder à lécran un affichage précis du temps et du pourcentage de batterie restants, et pour que la batterie continue de fonctionner avec une efficacité maximale. "_
> ...



Visiblement, tu n'as ni compris ce que j'ai dit, ni compris ce que dit Apple... Alors si tu veux vider ta batterie intégralement une fois de temps en temps, pas de problème ! Fais-le ! Redémarre-la jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit complètement à plat, laisse-la trainer quelques heures et enfin recharge-la. Mais, il ne faudra pas venir pleurer...

Quand je vois autour de moi un paquet d'étudiants avec des PC portables bas de gamme qui se plaignent que leur batterie est naze et qu'ils me disent qu'elle ne marche plus depuis qu'ils l'ont vidée parce qu'on leur avait recommandé...

Renseigne-toi un peu, il y a un paquet d'articles très sérieux sur les batteries sur le Net. Mais il ne faut pas chercher selon le constructeur, plutôt selon la technologie utilisée. À savoir li-ion et li-poly pour les portables actuels. D'ailleurs en ce qui concerne les constructeurs, il faut voir le paquet d'âneries que l'on peut lire dans les notices de certains. Probablement que la vente de batterie supplémentaire leur rapporte beaucoup .


----------



## pbas400 (22 Mai 2010)

Boris, tu devrais quand même tenir compte de ce que préconise APPLE, c'est pourtant clair,
même vide ! la batterie n'est pas vide... c'est géré !!!



Déconnectez ladaptateur secteur sans éteindre lordinateur et faites fonctionner ce dernier sur la batterie. Vous pouvez utiliser lordinateur en même temps. Lorsque votre batterie est faible, la boîte de dialogue davertissement indiquant que la batterie est faible apparaît à lécran.
À ce moment-là, enregistrez votre travail.  Continuez à utiliser votre ordinateur. Lorsque la batterie est très faible, lordinateur passe automatiquement en suspension dactivité.
Éteignez lordinateur ou laissez-le en suspension dactivité pendant au moins cinq heures.
Connectez ladaptateur secteur et laissez-le connecté jusquà ce que la batterie soit à nouveau complètement chargée.


Conseil : lorsque la batterie est vide, lordinateur est obligé de passer en suspension dactivité. La batterie conserve en fait une réserve au-delà du niveau « vide » afin de maintenir lordinateur en suspension dactivité pendant un certain temps. Une fois la batterie réellement épuisée, lordinateur est forcé de séteindre. À ce moment-là, grâce à la fonction dhibernation introduite avec les ordinateurs PowerBook G4 (15-inch Double-Layer SD), le contenu de la mémoire de lordinateur a été enregistré sur le disque dur. Lorsque lalimentation est restaurée, lordinateur revient à son état davant la suspension dactivité à laide de limage dhibernation située sur le disque dur.


----------



## toto160 (22 Mai 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> *Boris, tu devrais quand même tenir compte de ce que préconise APPLE, c'est pourtant clair,
> même vide ! la batterie n'est pas vide... c'est géré !!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Mai 2010)

Mais vous allez apprendre à lire, non ? 

Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas le faire, je dis que ça n'a pas d'incidence sur la capacité de la batterie. Autrement dit, ce nest pas parce que vous oubliez de le faire à réception du portable ou une fois de temps en temps que ça abimera votre batterie, simplement l'affichage du temps restant sera erroné. Dès que vous l'aurez refait, tout sera remis dans l'ordre.

C'est assez clair ou il faut utiliser un langage CP ?


----------



## viccad (24 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'acheter mon macbook pro.
J'ai fais le cycle de charge préconiser par apple.

J'ai installer le widget pour dashboard Istat Nano, j'ai mis mon mac a charger et j'ai vu que Istat Nano me dit:

Cycle 2 ce qui est normale
health 98% (5685mAH) est-ce normale que il y es déjà marquer 98% alors que le mac est neuf?

Merci 

Viccad


----------



## sovietik (27 Mai 2010)

Sur le MBP 2010 13", Coconut m'affiche 5878mAh au lieu de 5770 (current battery capacity) et celui-ci ne tiens pas très longtemps (je dirais entre 5 et 6h) et cette durée ne diminue pas forcement avec le wifi allumé. J'ai pensé que peut-être j'avais un virus, j'ai installé avast, rien si ce n'est des WARNING.

Ma batterie a-t-elle un soucis selon vous?

Merci


----------



## Tox (27 Mai 2010)

@viccad

Oui, c'est considéré comme normal.

@sovietik
Au vu des changement opéré sur le MBP et sur sa batterie, je pense que c'est l'estimation d'Apple concernant l'autonomie de sa nouvelle machine qui est un peu optimiste.


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Mai 2010)

sovietik a dit:


> Sur le MBP 2010 13", Coconut m'affiche 5878mAh au lieu de 5770 (current battery capacity) et celui-ci ne tiens pas très longtemps (je dirais entre 5 et 6h) et cette durée ne diminue pas forcement avec le wifi allumé. *J'ai pensé que peut-être j'avais un virus, j'ai installé avast, rien si ce n'est des WARNING*.
> 
> Ma batterie a-t-elle un soucis selon vous?
> 
> Merci



:mouais: 

Ca sert à rien de passer sous Mac OSX si c'est pour te trimballer les soucis d'en face....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Mais vous allez apprendre à lire, non ?
> 
> Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas le faire, je dis que ça n'a pas d'incidence sur la capacité de la batterie. Autrement dit, ce n&#8217;est pas parce que vous oubliez de le faire à réception du portable ou une fois de temps en temps que ça abimera votre batterie, simplement l'affichage du temps restant sera erroné. Dès que vous l'aurez refait, tout sera remis dans l'ordre.
> 
> C'est assez clair ou il faut utiliser un langage CP ?



Vous avez tout les deux torts, l'ordinateur s'éteint entre 10% et 15% de batterie, ce qui serai éventuellement mauvais c'est de le laisser comme sa quelque jours  Une fois que la batterie est en dessous de 5% il y a des risques. 

Sinon oui sa ne se sert à rien de calibrer à tout vas. APPLE passe mal niveau communication car effectivement c'est très mauvais de laisser une batterie se décharger à fond  Mais attendre qu'il s'éteigne et attendre 3,4H ne vide pas la batterie à fond, par contre le laisser 3,4 jours là oui.


----------



## sovietik (27 Mai 2010)

@ Tox

Merci, effectivement je suis peut-être un peu rêveur et ça reste incomparable par rapport à un PC, cependant je comprend toujours pas ce bug de Coconut.

@ iZiDoR

Oui t'as bien raison, de toutes façon je l'ai supprimé juste après, d'ailleurs la version PC est largement mieux faites, surement parce qu'il y en a plus besoin.


----------



## Tox (27 Mai 2010)

Pas de bug sous Coconut. Il arrive que la capacité constatée de la batterie soit un peu supérieure aux données constructeur.


----------



## liocec (28 Mai 2010)

viccad a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter mon macbook pro.
> J'ai fais le cycle de charge préconiser par apple.
> 
> J'ai installer le widget pour dashboard Istat Nano, j'ai mis mon mac a charger et j'ai vu que Istat Nano me dit:
> ...


 
OUI, c'est normal et c'est même très bien.

Explication : 
- Avant les circuits électroniques de charge redémarraient la charge même si on venait juste de déconnecter le chargeur (ex : mon GSM est chargé...mais je le débranche puis le rebranche aussitôt, pour le gaver un peu plus).
C'était très mauvais pour les batteries !
- Maintenant, lorsque la batterie se charge, l'électronique supervise tout et la charge n'est pas relancée dans certaines conditions...résultat la batterie n'est pas totalement rechargée (elle le sera une prochaine fois), mais elle n'est pas non plus abimée.

Sur le macbook, dans les utilitaires Apple, on peut voir le courant de charge.
Dans le cas présent, tu dois avoir 0 mA en charge, 98% de charge.
D'ici quelques temps, après une décharge, tu relanceras une nouvelle charge, et là ça repassera à 100%, après 2 voir 3 h (le courant décroit doucement sur la fin).


----------



## Djajuka (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro 13" 2010.

Je suis aujourd'hui perplexe sur la qualité de ma batterie, en effet, je n'en dispose que depuis 3 jours, l'ayant calibré etc.. elle affiche seulement 90% de capacité.

De plus, le MBP n'active pas la suspension d'activité lors d'une batterie faible mais s'éteint..

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## iovine (11 Août 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro 13" 2010.
> 
> ...



Si vraiment ta batterie à perdu 10 % de sa capacité y a un GROS  Problème ramène le chez Apple ou apple  le Support technique tu as 90 jours après ton achat..

Pour ce qui est de la suspension d'activité va voir dans les préférences de ton système ou cherches sur le Fofo on a déjà répondu


----------



## Tox (11 Août 2010)

Au passage, je continue de noter des données moins optimistes entre MB et MB unibody, c'est-à-dire à batterie intégrée.

Mon MB de 2007 annonce toujours une batterie à 100% avec 617 cycles, pendant que mes deux MB unibody se balladent entre 89 et 96% pour moins de 100 cycles.


----------

